# Cold smoking mat ?



## dennispfaff (Sep 24, 2014)

I am sort of a new member here and have question(s) about cold smoking cheese.  I haven't tried it yet, but want to. 
First of all..I have a Smokin-it #1 model smoker and use the 12 in amaze-n pellet tube.
My question(s) are:
1.  What kind of mat or tray is best used for cheese? Where to purchase, etc.  Or...can you just lay it on foil?
2.  Is there a best recommend brand of cheese to smoke?  And what kind of pellets to use?  And how thick should the cheese be?
3.  Any other suggestions would be appreciated.
Dennis
Vietnam Veteran


----------



## addertooth (Sep 24, 2014)

Frog mat works well.  It is on sale at AmazeN products website last I checked.


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 24, 2014)

You can pick up non stick reusable grill toppers at dollar store for next to nothing. Normally used for veggies. That is what I use for cheese, just got 4 of those for like 2 dollars and since you aren't putting them to high heat, they haven't started to go bad. 

Re pellets, my favourite is the SmokinPellets perfect mix, 40 lb bag on amazon for 36$, free shipping. Best flavour and best burn I have found.


----------



## dennispfaff (Sep 24, 2014)

To: Addertooth and gibsorz
Thanks for those tips.  I like the idea of buying a 40lb bag of pellets from Amazon, and there is a Dollar Store near us.
Dennis


----------



## java (Sep 24, 2014)

If smoking hard cheese, just put it right on the rack.

Soft cheese just leave it on the foil it came in, trimmed up so when one side is done you can flip it


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes, definitely leave soft cheese on the foil.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 24, 2014)

Parchment paper works well.


----------



## wade (Sep 25, 2014)

Hard cheeses straight on the rack.

Soft cheeses will depend on the softness of the cheese and the smoking temperature. Things like whole brie or camembert place straight on the rack. Really soft cheese (or when the smoker temperature is not cool) will need to be on foil or on a mat.

Fresh mozarella can be tied with butchers string and smoked - see below. They will need hanging for 24 hours in the fridge before smoking to allow them to drain.













Cheese.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 24, 2014


----------



## dennispfaff (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks Wade.  Does hard cheese have to be cut in small or medium slices for the smoke to penetrate?  Looks like that is what you did in your picture.
Dennis


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2014)

You don't have to cut it up. I take a standard baby loaf and quarter it length wise. You end up with (4) 2"x2" (approx). If its the the bigger five pound I cut it half then quarter the halves yielding 8.


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 25, 2014)

Anyone who has smoked Brie or Camembert, do you cut the top off the rind to allow smoke to penetrate or does it penetrate on its own?


----------



## dennispfaff (Sep 25, 2014)

That's a good question, and how is the smoked flavor on Camembert and Brie?
Is there one or two favorite cheeses to smoke?  
I am in Calif and the temp has been around 100.  Looking forward to the weather so I can smoke some cheese.


----------



## eman (Oct 4, 2014)

i cut all cheese in 4 oz blocks to smoke . 4 oz can be consumed in one sitting and i can sell 4 oz for $3.50


----------

